
Why We Should Expect Algorithms to Be Biased - amplifier_khan
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601775/why-we-should-expect-algorithms-to-be-biased/
======
amplifier_khan
Aside from algorithmic gender bias and "mathwashing" as mentioned in the
article, what other sources need be considered?

